# How to clean a commercial ice machine



## Jeffdurbin77 (Apr 6, 2012)

• Turn off refrigeration, shut off water supply and remove ice from bin.​• Remove water trough, water curtain(s), water distribution tube(s), and other parts that may be scaled with deposits.
• Mix 5 oz. Elite Ice Machine Cleaner per gallon of warm water in a plastic container and place parts in solution. Soak the parts until they are free of lime/scale. For stubborn or thick deposits use a brush to help the dissolving action.
• Use above solution to clean storage bin.
• Replace cleaned components and turn on water.
• To clean evaporator and water distribution system, add our Nickel Safe ice machine cleaner to the water in ice maker according to the manufacturer’s instructions. If none are available, use 6 fl. oz. of Nickel-Safe per gallon of water in the machine.
• Allow cleaning solution to circulate for up to 30 minutes.Be sure all distribution and weep holes are clear. Drain cleaning solution and flush with fresh water until all cleaning product is gone. 
• Thoroughly rinse bin with clean water after all components are cleaned


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Many times, maintenance of a commercial ice machine in a restaurant or other business is overlooked for more pressing tasks. There are a few simple procedures that can keep a commercial ice machine functioning for much longer than when left alone.


----------



## FanAttic (Jan 5, 2012)

Sometimes I use the Nu Calgon brand Ice Guard after I am done cleaning an ice machine. It is a cylinder you leave in the sump water under the ice cube diverter. It keeps the machine cleaner longer and extends the time it takes to get dirty again to require antother cleaning. They last for six monts.


----------

